# I am/was supposed to ...



## GiggLiden

How does one translate "*I am/was supposed to* ... do something"?

Incidentally, even many born English-speakers leave out the "d," which is *required* to make it grammatically correct.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Have you tried looking "supposed" up in our dictionary? Although the definition itself is "wrong", there are many discussions  listed below it that would answer your question.


Basically, Spanish uses suponer  to construct English sentences like these, followed by the subjunctive tense.


----------



## catata

In Spanish
I´m supposed to do sth = debo hacer algo, or se supone  que debo hacer algo (meaning: people expect me to do something, though in a very subtle way) I was supposed to do sth = se suponía que debía hacer algo.
Hope it helps


----------



## GiggLiden

*VenusEnvy *and *Catata*

Wow --- this forum is REALLY "the cat's pajamas."
Ask ANY question, and within ten minutes you'll have all the (excellent) answers you will ever need.

Mil gracias, ambos, por su ayuda "awesome."


----------



## VenusEnvy

Gigg: Wow, what a compliment! People like you make this place more and more enjoyable. Keep it up!


----------



## Flaco06

I was taught that you could say "haber de" to mean supposed to. Is this out-dated?

Example:
Yo he de traer un pastel.
Habías de llamarme anoche.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Flaco06 said:
			
		

> I was taught that you could say "haber de" to mean supposed to. Is this out-dated?
> 
> Example:
> Yo he de traer un pastel.
> Habías de llamarme anoche.


I always thought "haber de" carried the meaning of "to have to" or "must"....

He de traer un pastel. - I should have brought a cake.
Habías de llamarme anoche. - You should have called me last night.

Natives?


----------



## nanel

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I always thought "haber de" carried the meaning of "to have to" or "must"....
> 
> He de traer un pastel. - I should have brought a cake.
> Habías de llamarme anoche. - You should have called me last night.
> 
> Natives?


 
I agree.


----------



## Flaco06

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I always thought "haber de" carried the meaning of "to have to" or "must"....
> 
> He de traer un pastel. - I should have brought a cake.
> Habías de llamarme anoche. - You should have called me last night.
> 
> Natives?


 
Exactly!

"You should have called me last night" could also be said like this: "You were supposed to call me last night." 

Right or wrong?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Flaco06 said:
			
		

> "You should have called me last night" could also be said like this: "You were supposed to call me last night."


To me, they don't mean the same. They're very similar, but they carry difference nuances, for me.


----------



## Susa79

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> To me, they don't mean the same. They're very similar, but they carry difference nuances, for me.


 
They don´t mean the same to me either, "You were supposed to call me" suggests that you told me you would call but you didn´t


----------



## Pr0x1mo

It's funny, i never even thought of this because I've always heard and said "supuesto" as "supposed"

Like

You're supposed to do it!

¡Estás supuesto hacerlo!

She is supposed to be here by now.

Ella ya está supuesta estar aquí.

I'm supposed to work today.

Estoy supuesto trabajar hoy.

I climb daily with only spanish speakers and have used "supposed to" in terms of; when telling them that they should have grabbed or moved in a certain way and they could have avoided falling.  Like:

You were supposed to grab the other hold.

Estabas supuesto agarrar la otra presa.

I've never gotten any bad reaction to it, or no one has ever corrected me, even the most adamant Argentinians never corrected me lol

Also, when i worked in a call center for a bank, i use to say

You are supposed to maintain a certain balance to avoid fees.

Estás supuesto mantener un cierto saldo para evitar cargos.

I've never gotten a bad reaction to that, either.

I don't know, maybe i've been wrong all along and no one ever noticed, or just overlooked it.


----------



## Pantera

Hola.
Podria alguien ayudarme con la traduccion de *supposed *en español he visto que lo mencionan como supuesto. :s

pero eso no ayuda mucho. En español es muy raro decir :

_*You're supposed to do it!
¡Estás supuesto hacerlo!*_

Solemos decir algo asi como:

en un supuesto => Es como algo imaginario. si suponemos esto ... creo que lo llaman idiomatico.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Yo diría:

_Se supone que debes hacerlo_
_Se espera de ti que lo hagas_ (esto sería más "you're expected to do it")

Es decir, expresando una cierta obligación de origen indeterminado, impersonal. No sé si los nativos estarán de acuerdo 

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

Pr0x1mo said:
			
		

> It's funny, i never even thought of this because I've always heard and said "supuesto" as "supposed"
> 
> Like
> 
> You're supposed to do it!
> 
> ¡Estás supuesto hacerlo!
> 
> She is supposed to be here by now.
> 
> Ella ya está supuesta estar aquí.
> 
> I'm supposed to work today.
> 
> Estoy supuesto trabajar hoy.
> 
> I climb daily with only spanish speakers and have used "supposed to" in terms of; when telling them that they should have grabbed or moved in a certain way and they could have avoided falling. Like:
> 
> You were supposed to grab the other hold.
> 
> Estabas supuesto agarrar la otra presa.
> 
> I've never gotten any bad reaction to it, or no one has ever corrected me, even the most adamant Argentinians never corrected me lol
> 
> Also, when i worked in a call center for a bank, i use to say
> 
> You are supposed to maintain a certain balance to avoid fees.
> 
> Estás supuesto mantener un cierto saldo para evitar cargos.
> 
> I've never gotten a bad reaction to that, either.
> 
> I don't know, maybe i've been wrong all along and no one ever noticed, or just overlooked it.


 
I'm sorry Proximo, none of the sentences is correct.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

*suponer(se)*. *1. *‘Dar por sentado’, ‘conjeturar’ e ‘implicar o traer consigo’. 
*3.* Por calco del inglés _to be supposed to _+ infinitivo, aparece a veces en el habla centroamericana la estructura pasiva http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/images/bolaspa.gif_estar supuesto a + _infinitivo, expresión inadmisible en español, que debe sustituirse por _se espera que, está previsto que _o_ se supone que _+ verbo conjugado: _«El Yambito está supuesto a pelear el sábado dos de marzo»_ (_Prensa_ [Nic.] 30.1.97); debió decirse _se espera que el Yambito pelee, está previsto que pelee _o _se supone que peleará.
_
_
DPD.
_


----------



## Joey.

Diculpe,

pero, es " You were supposed to do something": "Se supone que debiste/debias hacer algo"

y tambien, "se supone que hacias algo"

ademas del "habias de..."?


----------



## Kayser

Pantera said:
			
		

> Hola.
> Podria alguien ayudarme con la traduccion de *supposed *en español he visto que lo mencionan como supuesto. :s
> 
> pero eso no ayuda mucho. En español es muy raro decir :
> 
> _*You're supposed to do it!*_
> _*¡Estás supuesto hacerlo!*_
> 
> Solemos decir algo asi como:
> 
> en un supuesto => Es como algo imaginario. si suponemos esto ... creo que lo llaman idiomatico.


Hi, Pantera: 
Creo que una buena traducción sería : "Se supone que debes hacerlo" para ilustrarte mejor si hubieras escrito " You *were* supposed to do it "
sería " Se suponía que debías hacerlo" Ojalá te ayude. Bye.


----------



## Joey.

Asi que, estos son correctos?:

"Se supone que debes hacerlo"--You are supposed to do it.

"Se suponia que debias hacerlo"--You were supposed to do it.

y entonces,

"He de hacerlo"--I should have done it (como en "Darn, I should have done it" pero no era obligatorio. La persona que no lo hizo es un poco enojado. Es en el presente)

"Habia de hacerlo ayer"--Yesterday I should have done it (Se usa el imperfecto simplemente por la palabra "ayer" o algo semejante?)

Y entonces:

"Deberia haberlo hecho" --I should have done it.

Cual es la diferencia entre "Deber haber..." y "Haber de..."?

Perdoname por mi confusion, pero espero que mis preguntas le sirvan a todo.

Gracias.
-Joe


----------



## alelifich

I am supposed to do sth = se supone que tengo que hacer algo I was supposed to do sth = se suponía que tenía que hacer algo


----------



## Kayser

Joey. said:
			
		

> Asi que, estos son correctos?:
> 
> "Se supone que debes hacerlo"--You are supposed to do it.
> 
> "Se suponia que debias hacerlo"--You were supposed to do it.
> 
> y entonces,
> 
> "He de hacerlo"--I should have done it (como en "Darn, I should have done it" pero no era obligatorio. La persona que no lo hizo es un poco enojado. Es en el presente)
> 
> "Habia de hacerlo ayer"--Yesterday I should have done it (Se usa el imperfecto simplemente por la palabra "ayer" o algo semejante?)
> 
> Y entonces:
> 
> "Deberia haberlo hecho" --I should have done it.
> 
> Cual es la diferencia entre "Deber haber..." y "Haber de..."?
> 
> Perdoname por mi confusion, pero espero que mis preguntas le sirvan a todo.
> 
> Gracias.
> -Joe


Hi Joe : 
He de hacerlo / debo hacerlo / tengo que hacerlo. Dependiendo del país es el uso. En mi país, Chile, no usamos la expresión "he de hacerlo " con frecuencia,  usamos mas "debo hacerlo". Esta oración implica una obligación. "Deber haber" Ex: "Él debe haber leído... / Ellos deben haber comprado... etc." es una suposición vaga, basada en lo que yo creo, pienso o calculo que puede ocurrir. Espero haberte ayudado y no haberte confundido mas todavía.


----------



## Joey.

Gracias, pero todavia estoy un poco confundido.

"Deber haber..." es "Should have..."

pero en ingles tenemos "Oh, you should have called me (I could have helped you out"

Esto no es obligatorio.

y entonces "You should have done your homework". Con esto, creo que "deber haber" es apto. 

Pero con lo primero, me parece que "deber" es demasiado fuerte. Es decir, se usa "deber" con algo asi como el primero ejemplo ("oh...")?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Joey. said:
			
		

> ¿Así que estos son correctos?:
> _se espera que, está previsto que _o_ se supone que _+ verbo conjugado
> 
> *You were supposed to do it. *(= Se suponía que debías hacerlo).
> *You are supposed to do it. *(= Se supone que debes hacerlo).


But sometimes in English other word is used instead of _suppose_ to express a spanish idea that uses _suponer_. Let me summarize briefly what WR says about the use of _suponer_:

*Let's assume Or Suppose that...* (= Supongamos que...)
*I presume they're going to phone me.* (=Supongo que me llamarán) 
*I suppose so. *(= Supongo que sí). 
*It's supposed to finish at six. *(= Se supone que acaba a las seis).
*He's supposed to be the expert* (= Se supone que él es el entendido).
*I thought you were in Paris* (= Te suponía en París).

*It doesn't involve any risk.* (= No supone/conlleva ningún riesgo).
*Working more means more money. *(= Trabajar más supone/conlleva más dinero).
*That will mean working more.* (= Eso supondrá/conllevará trabajar más).*
Loving means Forgiving.* (= Amar supone/conlleva perdonar). [*]
*To be conjecture. *(= Ser un suponer). 

[*] It's mine not WR's.



			
				Joey. said:
			
		

> y entonces,
> 
> "He de hacerlo"--I should have done it (como en "Darn, I should have done it" pero no era obligatorio. La persona que no lo hizo es*tá* un poco enojad*a*. Es en el presente)


 *I should have done it. *He de hacerlo. *[NO].*

*I should have done it. *(= Habría de haberlo hecho. Debería haberlo hecho. Tendría que haberlo hecho). 
*I have to do it. I must do it.* (= He de hacerlo. Debo hacerlo. Tengo que hacerlo).

*haber**1**.*
 (Del lat. _habēre_).
* 2.* aux. U. con infinitivo que denota deber, conveniencia o necesidad de realizar lo expresado por dicho infinitivo. _He de salir temprano._ _Habré de conformarme.
RAE.

_*He de salir temprano.* (= I must leave early. I have to leave early)._
*Habré de conformarme.* _(= I shall have to resign myself).



			
				Joey. said:
			
		

> "Había de hacerlo ayer"--Yesterday I should have done it (¿Se usa el imperfecto simplemente por la palabra "ayer" o algo semejante?)
> 
> Y entonces:
> 
> "Deberia haberlo hecho" --I should have done it.
> 
> Cual es la diferencia entre "Deber haber..." y "Haber de..."?
> 
> Perdóname por mi confusión, pero espero que mis preguntas le sirvan a todo*s*.
> 
> Gracias.
> -Joe


 
*I had to do it yesterday.*
Debí hacerlo ayer. [No se hizo].
Tenía que haberlo hecho ayer. [No se hizo]. *I should have done it.*
Debí haberlo hecho ayer. [No se hizo]. *I should have done it.*
Hube de hacerlo ayer. [No se hizo]. _It is not common use._
Tenía que hacerlo ayer. [No sabemos si se hizo].
Debía hacerlo ayer. [No sabemos si se hizo].
Tuve que hacerlo ayer. [Lo hice].
Debí *de* hacerlo ayer (= Es posible que lo hiciera ayer). *Perhaps I did it yesterday. * _It changes the sense. It expresses probability or supposition__.
_​
*I must do it today. I have to do it today.*
Debo hacerlo hoy. 
Tengo que hacerlo hoy. 
He de hacerlo hoy.  Formal.
Debo *de* hacerlo hoy. ​
*I will have to do it tomorrow.*
Deberé hacerlo mañana. 
Tendré que hacerlo mañana.
Habré de hacerlo mañana. Formal.
Deberé *de* hacerlo mañana. ​


----------



## Joey.

Pedro, Que buena respuesta! Muchas gracias! 

Eso me ayudo mucho.

Gracias de nuevo.
-Joe


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Joey. said:
			
		

> Pedro, Que buena respuesta! Muchas gracias!
> 
> Eso me ayudo mucho.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.
> -Joe


De nada compi. ;-)


----------



## jdg5959jdg

yo debería de haber ... "past participle"
Pero si quieres decir lo con mas fuerza, como si fuera una obligacion Podrías decir
Yo debí 

Debiste hablarme ayer - You were suppoesed to call me yesterday. 
_You didn't have a choice but you didn't do it_

Deberías de haberme llamado - You should have called me. 
_I could have helped you_


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

jdg5959jdg said:
			
		

> yo debería *de* haber ... "past participle"
> Pero si quieres decirlo con más fuerza, como si fuera una obligación Podrías decir
> Yo debí
> 
> Debiste hablarme ayer - You were suppoesed to call me yesterday.
> _You didn't have a choice but you didn't do it_
> 
> Deberías *de* haberme llamado - You should have called me.
> _I could have helped you_


 *deber.
*
*a) deber *+ infinitivo*.* Denota obligación: _«Debo cumplir con mi misión»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]). *Con este sentido, la norma culta rechaza hoy el uso de la preposición de ante el infinitivo*: _«Debería de haber más sitios donde aparcar sin tener que pagar por ello»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.4.94).
*b) deber de *+ infinitivo*.* Denota probabilidad o suposición: _«No se oye nada de ruido en la casa. Los viejos deben de haber salido»_ (Mañas _Kronen _[Esp. 1994]). No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición: _«Marianita, su hija, debe tener unos veinte años»_ (VLlosa _Fiesta_ [Perú 2000]).

DPD.


----------



## Joey.

Pedro, asi que,

con "must be" o "must have" se usa "deber DE..." y "deber DE haber...", si?

-Joe


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Joey. said:
			
		

> Pedro, así que con "must be" o "must have" se usa "deber DE..." y "deber DE haber...". ¿Es así?
> 
> -Joe


—*The Rule*—*

a)* _Deber_           + infinitivo: obligation.

Pedro *debe* estar en el museo.
              (Pedro tiene la obligación —legal o moral— de estar
              en el museo).

Pedro *should be* in the museum.
               (Pedro is under obligation —legal or moral— to be 
at the museum).

*b)* _Deber de_           + infinitivo: probability.

 Pedro *debe de* estar en el museo.
               (Pedro está probablemente en el museo; Se supone que
está en el museo).
 
Pedro *must be* at the museum.
(Pedro is probably at the museum; We presume he is
at the museum).

*deber (ii)*
_verbo intransitivo_ _(*deber*_ + _*de*_ + _infinitivo: ser posible) 
__(positivo)_ must: *debe de haberlo oído en alguna parte,* [_probably_] he must have heard it from somewhere.* Debe de estar dormido,* [_probably_] he must be asleep.​_(negativo)_ can not: *todavía no deben de haber llegado,* [_probably_] they can't have arrived yet.​*WR.*

—*The Use*—

<<En el Siglo de Oro “deber de” era de uso indistinto para obligación o inducción o conjetura>>. ["IDIOMA: García Márquez no sabe español"; _Silva-Villar, __Luis_; 29 de diciembre de 2005].  

In my opinion, most of people use _DEBER_ or _DEBER + DE _it doesn't matter which. Nevertheless, you will be able to express even more nuances if you learn how to distinguish between both of them.

 —*To Study in Depth*—

 1. Gabriel García Márquez no hace distinción entre "deber" y "deber de".
2. Hilo [deber de].
3. Hilo [dener de o deber? should].
4. Artículo sobre esta norma según la Real Academia Española.
5. Artículo sobre esta norma según el Instituto Cervantes.
6. Diccionario panhispánico de dudas [deber].


----------



## heidita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> —*The Rule*—
> 
> *a)* _Deber_ + infinitivo: obligation.
> 
> Pedro *debe* estar en el museo.
> (Pedro tiene la obligación —legal o moral— de estar
> en el museo).
> 
> Pedro *should be* in the museum.
> (Pedro is under obligation —legal or moral— to be
> at the museum).
> 
> *b)* _Deber de_ + infinitivo: probability.
> 
> Pedro *debe de* estar en el museo.
> (Pedro está probablemente en el museo; Se supone que
> está en el museo).
> 
> Pedro *must be* at the museum.
> (Pedro is probably at the museum; We presume he is
> at the museum).
> 
> *deber (ii)*
> _verbo intransitivo_ _(*deber*_ + _*de*_ + _infinitivo: ser posible) _
> 
> _(positivo)_ must: *debe de haberlo oído en alguna parte,* [_probably_] he must have heard it from somewhere.* Debe de estar dormido,* [_probably_] he must be asleep.​_(negativo)_ can not: *todavía no deben de haber llegado,* [_probably_] they can't have arrived yet.
> ​*WR.*
> 
> —*The Use*—
> 
> <<En el Siglo de Oro “deber de” era de uso indistinto para obligación o inducción o conjetura>>. ["IDIOMA: García Márquez no sabe español"; _Silva-Villar, __Luis_; 29 de diciembre de 2005].
> 
> In my opinion, most of people use _DEBER_ or _DEBER + DE _it doesn't matter which. Nevertheless, you will be able to express even more nuances if you learn how to distinguish between both of them.
> 
> —*To Study in Depth*—
> 
> 1. Gabriel García Márquez no hace distinción entre "deber" y "deber de".
> 2. Hilo [deber de].
> 3. Hilo [dener de o deber? should].
> 4. Artículo sobre esta norma según la Real Academia Española.
> 5. Artículo sobre esta norma según el Instituto Cervantes.
> 6. Diccionario panhispánico de dudas [deber].


 
Jesús, Pedro, ¡más claro agua!


----------



## Joey.

Otra vez, muchas gracias Pedro. Ahora, es muy claro. Se lo agradezco.
-Joe


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Joey. said:
			
		

> Otra vez, muchas gracias Pedro. Ahora, está muy claro. Se lo agradezco.
> -Joe


 Estamos para lo que usted mande D. Joey .


----------



## jmx

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> *deber.*
> 
> *a) deber *+ infinitivo*.* Denota obligación: _«Debo cumplir con mi misión»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]). *Con este sentido, la norma culta rechaza hoy el uso de la preposición de ante el infinitivo*: _«Debería de haber más sitios donde aparcar sin tener que pagar por ello»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.4.94).
> *b) deber de *+ infinitivo*.* Denota probabilidad o suposición: _«No se oye nada de ruido en la casa. Los viejos deben de haber salido»_ (Mañas _Kronen _[Esp. 1994]). No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición: _«Marianita, su hija, debe tener unos veinte años»_ (VLlosa _Fiesta_ [Perú 2000]).
> 
> DPD.


El problema es que esta "norma culta" es bastante artificiosa, y yo tengo la fuerte sospecha de que nunca ha correspondido con la lengua real. Anécdota relacionada con el tema :

http://blogs.20minutos.es/arsenioescolar/post/2005/12/18/garcia-marquez-cojones


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

jmartins said:
			
		

> El problema es que esta "norma culta" es bastante artificiosa, y yo tengo la fuerte sospecha de que nunca ha correspondido con la lengua real. Anécdota relacionada con el tema :
> http://blogs.20minutos.es/arsenioescolar/post/2005/12/18/garcia-marquez-cojones


Sí, lo sé. Como ya dije antes <<En el Siglo de Oro “deber de” era de uso indistinto para obligación o inducción o conjetura>>. ["IDIOMA: García Márquez no sabe español"; _Silva-Villar, __Luis_; 29 de diciembre de 2005].  



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Yo uso muchas veces "deber" con el mismo sentido de "deber de", y por lo que recuerdo de otros hilos muchos hablantes hacen lo mismo. Quizá todos.


Yo también. Sin embargo, fíjate en que, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición: _«Marianita, su hija, debe tener unos veinte años»_ (VLlosa _Fiesta_ [Perú 2000]).


----------



## jmx

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Sí, lo sé. Como ya dije antes <<En el Siglo de Oro “deber de” era de uso indistinto para obligación o inducción o conjetura>>. ["IDIOMA: García Márquez no sabe español"; _Silva-Villar, __Luis_; 29 de diciembre de 2005].




Esto me pasa por no leer los hilos completos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

jmartins said:
			
		

> Esto me pasa por no leer los hilos completos.


Con los rollazos que suelto, ¡no me extraña!


----------



## Joey.

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Estamos para lo que usted mande D. Joey .


 
Es bueno saber! Gracias.
-Joe


----------

